# Plasti-dip rims PICS Topaz Blue



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Looks great! Now you need to lower it!!!


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Lower looks tight, But I still have to drive it in the Minnesota winter.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Loving it. Looks good!

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## kevjam79 (Mar 18, 2011)

Those look great!!! .... You should get you some Gravel/Snow tires and mount on them. I would mount some Rally Armor flaps on the car, as well. That would look really sweet!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

At first I was like aw, but now I'm like nice.

Goes well with the blue


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

my opinion is a thumbs down, but it doesnt need to float my boat.. just yours!


----------



## soup070 (Jan 21, 2012)

It doesn't take much to make a car look radically different. I was planning of PlastiDip my Eco White rims, White on Black really pops.


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

I like the blue Topaz with the black wheels. I'm looking for a set of 18s in black for mine. I need to go on and tint the tails like you did as well. Looks sweet nice job.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

My wife liked it so much on mine she wanted it done to hers also.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

**** yeah, red with black has always looks awesome. Specially with how aggresive our cars look!

Really want to get some LTZ Wheels and plasti dip em...


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

I want to see a Black Cruze w/16s like those dipped...so I can decide if I want to do mine or not. I did the wheels on my truck and I think it looks great. 
Is it just mine, or did everyone's wheels come with the weights on the outside? I would want mine re-balanced and put on the inside before I dipped mine.


----------



## DCfromSTP (Mar 26, 2012)

I think im going to do this to mine soon. I have a White Cruze also from MN. Should get a pic of all 3 side by side haha. How many cans did you use for all 4 tires? how many coats?


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

3-4 coats.
About 1 can per wheel.

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## project_mayhem (Jun 18, 2012)

silverram323
Has the plastidip come up at all while driving in the weather? btw... looks good!


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

All is looking good, 8k miles on them now and it still looks like I just did it yesterday.


----------



## project_mayhem (Jun 18, 2012)

Awesome! Glad they are still looking good!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Phantom80 (Jun 29, 2012)

98sonoma said:


> I want to see a Black Cruze w/16s like those dipped...so I can decide if I want to do mine or not. I did the wheels on my truck and I think it looks great.
> Is it just mine, or did everyone's wheels come with the weights on the outside? I would want mine re-balanced and put on the inside before I dipped mine.


Im with you! - need to see it 1st before i do it.. but im in PA and NJ mostly winters are not as bad


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

I know its not 16s. But thought you would want to see what it looks like on a black cruze


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I have the same color Cruze with the stock 16's. I have been thinking of plasti dipping my rims, looks great! Now I know for sure I want to. I also am going to plasti dip parts of my car, like the side skirts, front bumper, rear bumper. Maybe continue with other parts.


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Going to black sure makes a difference huh?? Had mine powdercoated gloss black over the chrome Eco wheels, I like it better !!


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Changing wheel color changes the whole appearance !! Looks good. I had mine powdercoated gloss black over the chrome Eco wheels, but I like it !!


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Do you remove the wheels and tape/block other areas or remove them 1x1?


----------

